# Help Please my cat has moved out!!



## sarahu (Dec 3, 2009)

My cat went missing last Thursday, I put leaflets around all my neighbors on Monday and got a call from a lady 5 doors down who told me she had just lost her husband and my cat had adopted her. Apparently he had been pestering for weeks to be let in and she finally gave in over the weekend. I had been frantic with worry about him.

I went to her house but felt so bad about her husband that I let the cat stay, now my two children are really upset and want him home. I dont know what to do as he has always been an outside cat and if I bring him home is he going to go straight back to her? 

Advice anyone??? Should I just let him go and think about getting a kitten forr my kids, I dont know!

Thanks
Sarah :confused5:


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't know maybe he wants to be indoors on someones lap. Maybe he is happer with her being part of the hub of the household. It's your cat but, so it's up to you. They choose where they are happiest and I think he wants to be her cat. Sad as that is for you.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

That's a hard call to make but it does seem as if he has chosen to go elsewhere - perhaps the children were a little too much for him or he just felt this lady's need of him was greater than yours. The fact that it seems he hasn't come back since then seems to indicate he has found his niche so to speak. I know it's hard as you are obviously very fond of him but perhaps it is better for both the cat and the neighbour if you leave them be. 

I know it's not quite the same but perhaps you could adopt a young cat from your local rescue, CPL or RSPCA etc. There will be a cat there waiting just for you I am sure!

Let us know how things go.


----------



## sarahu (Dec 3, 2009)

thanks for that, I think you are right. As much as it upsets me to see him sat in someone elses window! We only moved here 6 months ago and I guess he hasnt settled in our new house. I dont know, I just feel awful!

Thanks guys
S x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Can you share him? My cat snaggle rehomed himself to the lady 4 doors down last year, I still get to see him whenever I want and he occasionally comes back for a visit, and the children can still visit him but he is now her cat and without the pestering from our other 3 cats he is a very happy old man who spends his days sleeping on the sofa or on her lap. It was sad when it first happened but it was his choice .


----------



## sarahu (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi All

Oakley arrived at home last night, I put a bowl of tuna out for him next to the cat flap and he appeared at 7pm, currently snuggled on my daughters bed! Yey!!! Even if he doesnt stay long, its so nice that he came back himself!

S x


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

I was just about to say what about giving it some time and seeing what the cat does? They can be fickle. My Bertie has little infatuations with people and camps on their doorstep etc but the novelty wears off and he comes back when it suits him. Cats are notorious for preferring to have two homes in any case!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Our cat of nearly 12 years moved in with the old couple next door when I got my German Shepherd puppy. They did do a bit of tempting with some nice boiled ham though.:laugh: He seemed happier there so I let him stay. He was a bit naughty though and scratched the wallpaper off the walls. 

Not long after the old man's wife had to go in a home and the cat was great company for the old man. Sadly a year or so later the old man had a stroke and died and I think someone said that the cat was sat on the bed with him when they found him unconcious.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

One of my oldies M has decamped to the neighbour round the corner, he's always been an outdoor cat, never really coming in except for food & now hes 10 I think the children have got too boisterous for him, although they still go round & see him occasionally & I've told my neighbour that there's not a lot I can do to make him come home but if he needs vet treatment he knows where I am & that I take responsibility for him. My neighbour also feeds him though there's always a dish of food outside for him if he decides to come home.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

There's a very true saying about human relationships, but I think it applies too in this situation:

If you love someone let them go. 
If they stay away then they were never yours to begin with. 
If they come back then they are yours to keep.


----------

